# Oil possibly overfilled by the dealer



## TikolaNesla (Feb 10, 2017)

I purchased a 2013 certified preowned Jetta (2.0L) from the dealer a little more than a month ago. I had checked everything when I bought the car, but now that I checked the oil again it appears to be over the max fill line. I'm a little bit confused because the dipstick shown in the manual is not the same thats actually in the car. The Dipstick in the car is shown below:

http://imgur.com/aIHt3TE

I'm assuming that this is the correct way to read the dipstick:

http://imgur.com/PvgEtuD

This is what my dipstick looks like after waiting 10-15min from running:

http://imgur.com/geTY9GB

It appears to be about 1/2 inch over max full. Am I reading this correctly? and is this going to cause any permanent damage? What Should I do?


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

It is always best to be at or below the proper fill line, if it is overfilled to the point the crankshaft is spinning into the oil sitting in pain it will foam and be ineffective for proper lubrication.

If you recently purchased car take back to dealer and ask for oil to be drained and refilled with proper amount specified for your engine, then check dipstick and note where it is and make that the new "Fill" point.


----------



## TikolaNesla (Feb 10, 2017)

I've put a few thousand km's on the car since I got it. Do you think it caused any permanent damage? I'm sure the dealer will just tell me its fine...


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

If it was about 5qts too many, yes, there could be damage. If it's just barely above the mark, there is none. There is nothing to be stressed about.

The pictures in the manual do not always depict what you got under the hood.


----------



## OldBeater (Jan 13, 2017)

You can try sucking it out yourself:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EVJDTU8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A little overfill isn't a big deal.


----------

